# Blog: Grandmother's Art Gallery



## AiriK (Aug 29, 2017)

In memory of my beloved grandmother who was such an amazing artist and painter, I have started to gather and publish her beautiful art pieces here: 

http://grandmothersartgallery.blogspot.fi

Take a look at her art and let me know what you think!


----------

